# National Interest Waiver (NIW)



## khanma (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi all,
I am new here, so hi to all.
I am just wondering if someone can help me understand or guide me to the requirement etc for the NIW program in the US.
Thanks
khanma


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

The following site explains the program a bit, though it's primarily for physicians looking to come to the state of Virginia: National Interest Waiver Program
Cheers,
Bev


----------

